# My Guppy's tail has a split



## denisvarghese (Oct 12, 2011)

I have 2 guppies in a 6.6Gal (25Ltr) Fluval Chi Tank with a live plant.

My tank is 3-4 months old, and I've had some teething problems in the beginning but it has been going smooth for the last couple of months. 

I feed the fish 2-3 different type/variants of food every alternate days and both guppies feed well. both swim around on their own and I have never seen them being aggressive to each other

I change 20-25% water every week 

Today I noticed that one of the fan tail guppies has a split in the lower end of the tail.. There are no bits missing but a tear .It doesn't seem like tail rot, there is just a split in the tail. 

What could have caused the tail to split?

Does my fish help need any help :-?

Is this normal 

Does my fish help need 

Any help/comments/expert opinions will be greatly appreciated..

Regards
Denis


----------



## SomeDudeAtHome (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have plastic plants in the tank or anything that might be able to rip the tail? If you do I would remove it just because the guppies tails are long and fragile that way. Other than that though it's nothing to really be worried about. As long as you keep the water clean and the guppy stays healthy it should repair itself fully in a week or less.


----------



## denisvarghese (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you SomeDudeAtHome

I have live plants and a rock decoration

It seems like a clean slit. hope it fuses back together... a water change is due tomorrow anyways shall do another one mid week (2 instead of 1 every week)


----------

